# Underground home



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Since I bought my mini farm and BOL(in southern Kentucky),I've wanted to have a underground home for all the real reasons.Low use of power(like solar,wind)security and safety from tornado's and other weather related reasons,and homesteading too.But now after looking into several sites it seems like the cost is just as much as a "nice" on top of the ground home.One reason it is IMPOSSIBLE in my area to get anyone to do any kind of inside work unless it cost an arm and leg and foot. The Amish will do some of the work but that still leaves electrical and plumbing(which is major)for a new home.I've looked at Davis Caves(Atlanta Ill) as the closest and so far the cheapest,but they too only do so much and again the cost isn't reasonableAnyone out there know of a company that maybe is "home grown" or maybe a" startup" that hasn't jumped on the "Prepper" bandwagon and offer something reasonable????? Right now at my age I can't afford a 15 year payment.:eyebulge:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.undergroundhousing.com/book.html










http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Dollar-Underground-House-Book/dp/0442273118


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I visited someone who was building underground homes using rebar to frame geodesic domes. He could frame one in about a day or two by using a jig to make the triangles then wire them together. Once framed he would cover it with wire and then use cement to cement over the whole thing inside and outside.
Once that set up he would cover it over with dirt. these were cut into a hillside so it was pretty easy to cover it over. He was living in this home and expanding a bit at a time by building domes and connecting them to each other one room at a time.
One big issue he had was humidity due to human breath. He had to constantly run AC units to scrub the air of the moisture.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've ordered several "how to"books ,but can't find the contractors.....That's the main reason I was looking for a place that would do EVERYTHING since I can't find anyone in my area to do SQUAT even for pay!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish I was closer. We do it all. I'm supposed to draw plans and figure a price for an underground house for someone pretty soon. 

Sorry, you're about 4 hrs away. I wish you could have your underground house to save money on heat & be more secure. 

Have you looked into ICF concrete wall forms? I've never used them, (want to sometime) but have seen some that people have used. Seem to work well.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

gabbyj310 said:


> Since I bought my mini farm and BOL(in southern Kentucky),I've wanted to have a underground home for all the real reasons.Low use of power(like solar,wind)security and safety from tornado's and other weather related reasons,and homesteading too.But now after looking into several sites it seems like the cost is just as much as a "nice" on top of the ground home.One reason it is IMPOSSIBLE in my area to get anyone to do any kind of inside work unless it cost an arm and leg and foot. The Amish will do some of the work but that still leaves electrical and plumbing(which is major)for a new home.I've looked at Davis Caves(Atlanta Ill) as the closest and so far the cheapest,but they too only do so much and again the cost isn't reasonableAnyone out there know of a company that maybe is "home grown" or maybe a" startup" that hasn't jumped on the "Prepper" bandwagon and offer something reasonable????? Right now at my age I can't afford a 15 year payment.:eyebulge:


I'm getting electrical done at 2.50 per ft I provide light fixtures and plumbing at 200.00 per hole, seem reasonable to me


----------



## 264Win (Jan 17, 2010)

My wife's Uncle built a underground house back in the 70's mostly solar heated and wood stove supplement in the winter upstate N.Y. 400 inches of lake effect snow. He is long gone now and it has always been in the back of my mind to try and build some thing like it we now live in Alaska and have a good supply of wood not so much sunlight. But as you have mentioned cost are rising every year. I also would like suggestions on cost cutting.


----------

